# naked trucker and t-bones



## Mouse (Mar 6, 2007)

yeah yeah, I know we all hate TV here. that's besides the point...

but I've been catchin episodes of this show on Comedy Central once in a while and it cracks me up so fuckgin much.

it's nice to have a laugh at yourself. 

anyone else watch?


----------



## reXfeReL (Mar 6, 2007)

catch it here and there
i like t-bone but trucker could go
i dont know t-bones real name but he plays that hillbilly character in that movie 'run ronnie run'
desearves cult classic status, anyone seen it?


----------



## Mouse (Mar 7, 2007)

nah I haven't. he's also in Anrchoman.

Trucker is the classis "straight guy" in the comedy routine. He sets up the jokes. it wouldn't be the same type of thing without him.


----------



## TBone (Mar 7, 2007)

*reXfeReL wrote:*


> catch it here and there
> i like t-bone but trucker could go
> i dont know t-bones real name but he plays that hillbilly character in that movie 'run ronnie run'
> desearves cult classic status, anyone seen it?



Yeah I've seen it. It's ok but check out some of David Cross's other stuff like Mr. Show or his stand up. The dude is hilarious.


----------



## Mady (Mar 7, 2007)

Tbones was on "snakes on a plane" Hes usually pretty funny, but ive only caught a few skits on that show i really dug. The one where Will Ferrall played a primitivist was funny as hell.


----------



## reXfeReL (Mar 7, 2007)

*TBone wrote:*


> *reXfeReL wrote:*
> catch it here and there
> i like t-bo... Show or his stand up. The dude is hilarious.
> 
> yeah Mr. Show w/ Bob and Dave was the shit. That's when i first got into David Cross' material. Everthing he touches turns to gold


----------

